# Adjustable Cam Gears



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

Would adjustable cam gears do any good with stock cams on a bluebird det? If so, what could you expect from them? Anyone even tried this?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

blackb13 said:


> *Would adjustable cam gears do any good with stock cams on a bluebird det? If so, what could you expect from them? Anyone even tried this? *


No they would not help. They are helpful with bigger cams though.

Mike


----------

